# Venison Cube Steak - Best way to cook?



## wackydaddy

I thawed some out tonight, wanted to cook it up nice....any recommendations?


----------



## countryjwh

beat it to flatten it out and soak it in your favorite marinade. mine being a little italian dressing with a little moores(no salt). put in grease for a few minutes and the best thing you'll ever eat. make some rice and gravy to go with it.


----------



## 192

Last night I sautéed a few up w/ shrooms and onions. Finished it with a thick layer of melted Swiss. Yummy.


----------



## jim t

I've never tried, but similar meats work well.

Marinate the thin (pound lightly between saran wrap to 1/4 inch) cube in Marsala wine (cheap is fine) for an hour or so.

"Marsala" is important. It is a sweet fortified wine with a very nice flavor for cooking. It's in the "specialty wine" section in a liquor store and cheap too.

Slice some button mushrooms and a medium chop a couple tablespoons from the tops of green onions.

Pat the meat dry. Shake in flour, shake off the excess, then put in the fridge for a half hour on a rack or plate. Shaking off the excess, THEN putting it in the fridge is important. Otherwise you get too caked on the flour. I've tried both ways.

Pan fry the meat on a hot pan with just enough hot olive oil to spread around the pan for about 90 seconds on each side. Medium High heat.

Put the meat in a warm spot (200 degree oven).

Low Heat...Deglaze the pan with some more Marsala Wine (just enough to wet the whole pan). Scrape off all the good bits from the bottom. Add the mushrooms and chopped green onions and saute for a few minutes. Stirring till the shrooms are just done. You might need a LITTLE more olive oil. The sauce will reduce nicely

Plate the meat, cover with the mushroom onion sauce.

A longer marinade is better. The time after the flour shake in the frig seems to keep the flour on a lot better while it is being pan fried.


----------



## captken

*Beat the meat, flour, fry.*

If it is already cubed, you shouldn't have to pound it much. I like to cut mine into bite size pieces before flouring. Flour and salt and pepper it then fry it with sliced onion rings. After you get the meat browned a little and the onions mostly clear, add enough water to make a nice gravy. 

Serve it with rice or mashed potatoes. 

I like really coarse ground black pepper.

Another way I use cubed venison is to cut it into small chunks and use it in chili.


----------



## cpn.jp

Heat up your cast iron skillet. Wash steak and pat dry. Add 2 tablespoons olive oil to skillet. Sear both sides of steak, then sprinkle with seasoned salt. Turn down low, cover and cook to done. Also good cooked with onions and peppers.


----------



## Linkovich

season some flour with tony's and garlic powder
salt and pepper the cube steak
toss the cube steak in the flour
dredge it in a egg wash
then toss it in the flour again
Fry in a cast iron skillet in about 1/4"-3/8" of grease

make some gravy and some mashed potatoes and get ready to eat through the pain!


----------



## kandv2000

Soak in dales for an hour or so. Coat in brown sugar. Roll a slice of cream cheese in it and secure with a tooth pick. Grill to medium and have a baseball bat to keep people off. You can add a slice of jalapeño to the roll if you like the spice.


----------



## MikeG

Salt and pepper, then dip in egg wash, then flour , then deep fry or pan fry in oil. Where the heck are you guys from. You don't marinate good venison cube steak. It's meant for frying.


----------



## jim t

DoneDeal2 said:


> Salt and pepper, then dip in egg wash, then flour , then deep fry or pan fry in oil. Where the heck are you guys from. You don't marinate good venison cube steak. It's meant for frying.


I am NO chef. But i watch a lot of chef shows. A cut without a lot of fat needs a little flavor. That's why "tenderlions" of beef or pork are normally marianated or smothered with "Diane" or "au poivre" like cream sauces.

I like veal, another low fat meat. I'm gonna try with Pork Loin Scallopini. I'm guessing the same will apply to any "loin" cut.


I admit, I have NO idea though about a venison cube steak.

Jim


----------



## jspooney

jim t said:


> I am NO chef. But i watch a lot of chef shows. A cut without a lot of fat needs a little flavor. That's why "tenderlions" of beef or pork are normally marianated or smothered with "Diane" or "au poivre" like cream sauces.
> 
> I like veal, another low fat meat. I'm gonna try with Pork Loin Scallopini. I'm guessing the same will apply to any "loin" cut.
> 
> 
> I admit, I have NO idea though about a venison cube steak.
> 
> Jim


Remind me and I'll give you some to test.


----------



## toobad4u

*Cube steak bacon rolls*

Not a big fan of the skillet fried cube steak, so the wife and I made some of the following last night.

Marinade meat in italian dressing for about an hour. Lay out some thick cut bacon strips, 2 side by side , over lapping each other just a bit lengthwise. Put your marinated venison on the bacon. Couple slices of your favorite cheese goes on top of the meat. I used provolone. Then add sliced jalapenos on top of the cheese. Next, spread a good amount of cream cheese the length of the cube steak. We use the flavored cream cheese. Philadelphia onion and chive is our preference. Finally wrap it into a roll and use toothpicks to hold it together. Place them on a broiler pan with a catch pan underneath. Place in a 400* oven for approx 16-18 minutes then turn the oven to broil for a couple minutes at the end to help crisp up the bacon. Best to use the middle rack of the oven. Remove when bacon is a little crispy. Put on plate and enjoy. Be sure to remove the toothpicks. 

Stephen


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

Fried!!!!


----------



## billyb

Just cooked some tonight. Season cube steaks with salt and pepper then flour. Brown on both sides in skillet. Place in crock pot. Pour beef broth to cover steaks. I add onions and mushrooms. High for 4 hours. Add corn starch to thicken. Eat over rice.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

Made fajitas out of it tonight. Good and real easy. Bought a fajita kit from Winn Dixie.


----------

